# HSS1328AATD Build



## drmerdp

Snow season is over for me, so what better time to get going on the build. Interestingly to me, I feel compelled to mod and "improve" this machine because I like it so much.

I made some good head way last Saturday. Aside from a slew of chores, I got going on tearing the machine down. I have to say, it was surprisingly easy. I never dug this deep into a Honda HS or HSS. The build quality of these machines is very impressive. Through and through, it's easy to see the strength of the structure, and the upper echelon detail. Good engineering, heavy steel, Lots Of Bolts, all with a welded nut to mate with.

Took me under 2 hours to have the machine into pieces, wiped down, and surface treated with fluid film. 

I basically removed the cover and chute, then separated the bucket from the tractor, then removed the engine and installed the 1332 engine bed plate.

Cleaned all the nooks and crannies before installing the engine bed. Anything, galvanized, or aluminum was coated with fluid film. Anything painted was wiped down with a little fluid film.

Yesterday I started working on impeller seals. I have discovered that an impeller mod does more then improve snow throwing. It also reduces the impact of pebbles between the Impeller and Housing from a gouging to a more acceptable scratching. I get so many **** pebbles on my street, my towns salters must have stone mixed with the salt. My MTD with an impeller kit has a fraction of the scratching that my Honda is getting. The pebbles are the perfect size to stagger the 1/8 - 3/16 gap my impeller has. 

I touched up the impeller housings on both machines before winter storm Stella hit. My MTD cleared twice as much EOD with an 1/8 of the visible wear. The Honda was showing polished metal all over.

I accumulated some plate steel, 3/16" conveyor belt, and stainless hardware.

So far I have the plates fabed up, and the impeller + housing primed for paint.

The GX390 finally came in today. I dropped the engine on its studs bolted it down and attached all the cables and wiring. Perfect fit, bigger in all dimensions, but fits fine. I went to the 1332 drive pulley as well, because the auger pulley is a larger diameter. Faster impeller speed. 

I have a bunch of small adjustments to make once I get the bucket reattached. The service manual is full of specifications. From the obvious engine rpm, to cable adjustment gaps and belt stop gaps. Back to the detail in engineering.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Time for an update:

So I've had a productive Saturday. I did some yard work, Got all my summer machines up and running, repaired my washing machine, reorganized my shed, and assembled the Honda.

I touched up all the paint on the machine, finished my impeller seals, and put the two halves of the machine together. Everything went together well, and I went through my manual and set all the pertinate adjustments as specified. The new engine fired up first pull, I have electric start, but I wanted the satisfaction of pull starting it for the first time.  I ran it for a while to have the engine fully warm up before dialing in the idle and full throttle speeds. 2000rpm idle, 3500rpm full. (specified in the manual.)

With the impeller kit, the re-enforcement under the impeller blades doesn't leave many good locations for drilling and bolting. So I found the best spots and came up with a plan. The impeller throws snow, but it also flings it so I wanted to make the surface as smooth as possible. Decided on a large plate (12ga), contoured to the shape of the impeller blade and added a bend at the base of the plate so it ramps up, instead of a step up. Plus I used carriage bolts to yet still, keep things smooth. It may be difficult to see but I filed a square for the bolt to sit in and lock into place.



















As I posted before, the 1332 engine bed bolted right into place and the engine right to the bed plate. All of cables, wires, belts, and belt stops bolted right into place. I could have bought the proper left side belt stopper but frankly it wasn't nessesary, all it needed was a slight bend to accommodate the larger 1332 auger pulley. (3.3" vs 3.5") $17 saved.










I didn't reassemble the chute and motor cover yet because I want to tweak the design on my modified chute. Here is the 95% finished product.



















The GX390 is bigger then the 270 L x W x H, but fits well within the dimensions of the 28" bucket. The recoil starter is noticeably closer to the battery and the muffler extends closer to the edge of the buckets coverage. The protective cage around the muffler sits right inline with the edge of the bucket. 

I don't think a GX390 would have practical physical fitment on a 724 machine.










I should have done a size comparison photo of the gx270 and gx390. I can maybe still prop up the 270 next to the machine for comparisons sake. But here are the bed plates side by side. You can see the difference in stud locations. GX390 on the left.











----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Update: 

So it's all back together. I made an adjustment to the chute collar and added UHMW to the back of the chute. I changed the pitch of the collar slightly. 

I adjusted the distance at the top of the collar from 6" to 5.75". Stock is 5.25. This should take care of the little bit spray I was getting with the chute facing all the way to the right. 










The adhesive backed UHMW is a royal pain to shape to the chutes contour. It's nearly impossible to shape it to do the back and sides in one piece. So I just did the back with a 1" rise up the sides in one piece, that's where 90% of the benefit is anyway. I sealed the edges with clear rtv. Just going to have to see how it holds up. My main reason for the liner is to eliminate the need to paint the chute Every season. 

It's a bummer having to wait 8 months to try this thing out. Oh well. 


























For comparisons sake here are two pictures of the machine from a similar angle.

Gx390









Gx270










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fun little Update.

Its official.











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update:


So I felt like changing things up a bit. I like my Falline skid shoes, but the new Armor skids for Hondas are Very Impressive. Ive installed a few pairs for customers this year and they love them. Especially the guy who destroyed his bucket with the abutments he was blowing over. (Lots of metal work and Welding to fix that one)

Like I've said many times, my driveway is heaved and wavy. Poly skids, and 4 points of contact has done wonders for how my machine tracks. I'm a fan for having my cake and eating it to, so I what else to do but line my Armor skids with UHMW.



















Next I wanted to raise my auger height. From the factory the Augers are Very low to the ground, and have the tendancy to bite into my heaved sections of blacktop. This is carving away the blacktop and grinding material from the serrated augers, so I bumped the augers up to 5/8". Stock is around 3/16". This is done by adjusting the scraper blade down with a spacer under the augers. 

I figured if i was going to all this trouble I might as well do one more REALLY GOOD bucket alignment. I went around my garage with a straight edge and found the most level section of concrete I had. Loosened the auger housing bolts got the halves to float with no pressure and used a pair of equal spacers under the bucket for setting my auger height while still trying to keep everything as true as possible. I wanted to make sure that there is equal weight on both sides of the bucket as well. I basically lifted up lightly on one side of the bucket then the other and made adjustments until they "weighed" the same and locked it in.

5/8" spacers combined with a final 1/8" shave plate spacing got me my 5/8" auger to blacktop spacing. Yes this spacing will effect how well it can chew into the tough ice layer that forms under piles after a few thaw and freeze cycles. But I clean everything so thoroughly after a storm that I don't need to go back days or weeks later to chew that ice up. It was way more prudent to not chew up my driveway. I'll bite the $8000 paving bullet one day... 





























I also tweaked my UHMW lined rear skids. I used to have the lining go all the way around and sandwich between the bucket and skid, but I sometimes like to adjust the rear skids on the fly for doing my back yard and it was annoying to have to uncompress the UHMW over the course of 7 30 degree nut turns with a wrench to get it loose enough to slide up and down. Now the lining is bolted only to the bottom of the skid and a quick two turns of the wrench has the skid loose enough to adjust. 










Finished Product.... One thing worth noting. The armor skids are designed to clear the shave plate side bolt without needing spacers while allowing access to it. Unfortunately the extra material under the skid shoe combined with adjusting the shave plate down forced me to cut a significant amount of material from the shoe for proper clearance. It did not weaken the shoe, it nice that these shoes are built like a brick s**t house.  

A very nice member of the forum gave me a piece of UHMW to sister to my shave plate with all the holes pre drilled. I unfortunately forgot about it until I finished this project. But in the future Ill add it to the mix. just one more thing to keep things moving smoothly.










———————————————————————————————————————————————————-

Forgot to bring up rejetting.

I also rejetted the gx390. It’s all the rage night now lol. But for good reason, these engines, are definitely running on the leaner end of things. 

So the stock gx390 jet in a HSS1332 is on record for being approximately .039”. I bought from OMB warehouse .041 and .042 jets.

I went straight to the .042 jet on my nearly new GX390. The most recent Honda I serviced for a customer was an HS1332 with well over a hundred hours on it and man was this thing was running lean! I kept up sizing the jet .001 and it didn’t really level out and run smooth until hitting .043. 

So my HSS1328, has 3 operating hours on it, and the .042 has made a significant improvement. 

Cold starting the engine at 20 degrees today, it can be pulled off choke in under 10 seconds without hunting. 

Warm restarts are instant and can be done with the throttle down to idle with out choke.

But Jumping from idle to full throttle the engine stumbles a bit. 

At .042 and only 3 operating hours, my machine is running slightly rich. .041 would have been the perfect size for my engine at this stage. But not before long .041 would be on the lean side too. 

I’m going to stick with a .042 jet until I feel operating conditions lend themselves to bumping up to .043. 

This likely works the same with Gx200s and gx270s. If you are wondering how much jet you need. Just start with one slightly larger and go up as needed.


——————————————————————————————————————————————————————

Big storm update.

Winter storm Riley put down ~12” of really heavy snow by me. Perfect conditions for the 1328! I’ve been waiting a year for this. It’s melting fast though. 

I put 3-4 hard hours on the machine. It’s a beast, and it’s continuing to wake up the more I use it. I might bump up to the #110 .0433 before putting the machine away for the year. 

The snow was icy and wet, just plain heavy. Throwing distance and throughput was great, I’m very happy with its power and performance. I would have been out there a lot longer with gx270.

My impeller kit, has saved my impeller housing. I cleaned up a lot of plowed snow at the curb for me and my neighbors. The pebbles that have been a thorn in my side are of no concern any longer. 

The armor skids have more float then I would like though. I don’t want to give up on them quite yet, so I plan to narrow the skids a bit and see how it does next storm. When ever that happens.

Now the snowblower porn...




























———————————————————————————————————————————————————


Update

So I’m gearing up for the next nor-Easter. Winter storm Quinn. Last weeks storm consisted of rain turning to snow and created a base layer of super hard compacted and frozen snow.

Any skid shoe would ride up on that kind of snowcrete but the armor skids floated way more then I would have anticipated. I do really like the armor skids, but want a little less float. 

Sooo. After an hour at the band saw... I took off a 1/4” from each shoe. Gotta see how it works out tomorrow. 











———————————————————————————————————————————————————————-

Update 

So not exactly an apples to apples comparison but very close. These past two nor’easters have been big snow falls, very heavy, and accumulated with a similar compacted slush base.

The narrowed armor skids perform BETTER. Im very pleased. 

The snow this time around was even more deep and wet then last weeks, the GX390 has really come alive over these last 5-6 hours of hard use.

Heavily loaded, lugging 3400rpms... outstanding throughput and distance.


----------



## jrom

Very cool. 

I think you're going to like the 390 in the 28" frame set...I know I would!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Marlow

Cool project. 

Seems odd to do this to a brand new machine though. I can understand doing it to an old machine with a worn engine. 

Did you purchase the 928 thinking it would be enough, but found yourself unimpressed with the power? Just wondering why you didn't go with the 1332 to begin with. It's only 11 pounds heavier than the 28 so as far as ease of handling goes you won't notice a difference. And most of that extra weight is in the engine itself, so the weight difference between your 1328 and a 1332 will be much less than that even. Unless you have walkways or areas in which a 32" physically won't fit? Not hating, just curious.

I am sure it will be an enjoyable learning experience nonetheless.


----------



## CalgaryPT

drmerdp said:


> Snow season is over for me, so what better time to get going on the build. Interestingly to me, I feel compelled to mod and "improve" this machine because I like it so much.
> 
> I'll post more pictures soon. Teaser for now.


Thanks. I have to admit I've been guilty of tearing new things apart for the giggles of it. Keep up the pics and any lessons learned coming. There's a guy up here in Canuck land who took apart a new GX200 and its equivalent Chinese clone just to compare the two. Surprisingly, there were a few things done better on the clone. So we can always learn from these tear downs.

I'm prepared to do the chute mod if needed, but not quite ready to tear down my 724. It's still too shiney. I bought the shop manuals for both my 724 and my 520. I've torn the single stage down already and learned a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp

> Seems odd to do this to a brand new machine though. I can understand doing it to an old machine with a worn engine.


Agreed. Average Joe should not do what I'm doing. But I'm not average Joe.  

I didn't buy a 1332 for a few reasons. 

First, the additional cost was a little frightening to me. It's already a big purchase, plus I had just bought my first house.

Secondly, I have an awesome cargo carrier with ramp that would not accommodate a 32" bucket.

Lastly, It's amazing how in my garage and shed, 4" of additional bucket width totally through a monkey wrench into my storage configuration. My 26" MTD fit perfect. The 28" Honda is tight. The 32" would be a nuisance. (I'm sort of a Power Equipment nut, I have a bunch of equipment.

The 1332s auger protection system does have me a little jealous. I'll just have to keep telling myself that it's one less thing to break. 

The GX270 felt underwhelming at first, after about 10-15 hours it's clear that the 928 combination is not underpowered. It did great during the 24" of winter storm Stella. But... it's obvious that the machine has so much more potential with the limiting factor being the power plant. Though the 1332 has a larger bucket, a 1328 can move just as much snow per hour. Its the difference of a larger swath at a slower speed, and smaller swath at a faster speed. 

Why not make an EXELLENT machine AMAZING? I'm still torn between keeping the gx270 or selling it. I can't help thinking how sweet an HS924 wheel or track would be as a backup.


----------



## Marlow

That spare gx270 would be a fine engine for a go kart!


----------



## YSHSfan

Go for the HS/HSS924. JnC did an HS924TA and was pretty happy with it.......


----------



## CalgaryPT

Marlow said:


> That spare gx270 would be a fine engine for a go kart!


Not any go-cart from _my_ youth. I remember gears, chains, belching 2 cycles, pushing up hills with my foot, and the occasional fire.

If I had a GX270 on a go-cart I'd also expect quadraphonic sound, heated seats, ABS and a backup camera.

Oh yeah....it had better have a cup holder. No self-respecting 10 year old boy will ever catch the eye of a righteous babe w/o a latte shelf.

(I love those Honda GX's).


----------



## drmerdp

> Oh yeah....it had better have a cup holder. No self-respecting 10 year old boy will ever catch the eye of a righteous babe w/o a latte shelf.


lol, I'm afraid go karts are off the table... For now... 

The 270 needs a home on a snowblower. Whether I do it or someone else does. For me it would have to be a 24" machine. It would be nice on a powershift or a stout snapper or Ariens. But keeping things Honda would be nicer.

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for an Hs80 or 55. But For the most part, People want way too much for these machines still.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> I've been keeping my eyes peeled for an Hs80 or 55. But For the most part, People want way too much for these machines still.


I'd look for an HS724 or HS624 instead due to their hydrostatic transmission, it would be a much better option.........  :hope:


----------



## drmerdp

You are absolutely right. Way more $$ though. Just have to keep a look out for a good deal.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> You are absolutely right. Way more $$ though. Just have to keep a look out for a good deal.


Just be patient and keep looking, good deals are out there. 
A few months ago I missed on a really clean HS928TA with a Honda cab in my area for $600.....! :icon-shocked:
I once bought an HS724 in really good condition for $300 (I had quite a drive, but that is another story.........). :blush:
:smiley-confused009::icon-hgtg:


----------



## drmerdp

*HSS impeller seals and more*

Time for an update:

So I've had a productive Saturday. I did some yard work, Got all my summer machines up and running, repaired my washing machine, reorganized my shed, and assembled the Honda.

I touched up all the paint on the machine, finished my impeller seals, and put the two halves of the machine together. Everything went together well, and I went through my manual and set all the pertinate adjustments as specified. The new engine fired up first pull, I have electric start, but I wanted the satisfaction of pull starting it for the first time.  I ran it for a while to have the engine fully warm up before dialing in the idle and full throttle speeds. 2000rpm idle, 3500rpm full. (specified in the manual.)

With the impeller kit, the re-enforcement under the impeller blades doesn't leave many good locations for drilling and bolting. So I found the best spots and came up with a plan. The impeller throws snow, but it also flings it so I wanted to make the surface as smooth as possible. Decided on a large plate (12ga), contoured to the shape of the impeller blade and added a bend at the base of the plate so it ramps up, instead of a step up. Plus I used carriage bolts to yet still, keep things smooth. It may be difficult to see but I filed a square for the bolt to sit in and lock into place.



















As I posted before, the 1332 engine bed bolted right into place and the engine right to the bed plate. All of cables, wires, belts, and belt stops bolted right into place. I could have bought the proper left side belt stopper but frankly it wasn't nessesary, all it needed was a slight bend to accommodate the larger 1332 auger pulley. (3.3" vs 3.5") $17 saved.










I didn't reassemble the chute and motor cover yet because I want to tweak the design on my modified chute. Here is the 95% finished product.



















The GX390 is bigger then the 270 L x W x H, but fits well within the dimensions of the 28" bucket. The recoil starter is noticeably closer to the battery and the muffler extends closer to the edge of the buckets coverage. The protective cage around the muffler sits right inline with the edge of the bucket. 

I don't think a GX390 would have practical physical fitment on a 724 machine.










I should have done a size comparison photo of the gx270 and gx390. I can maybe still prop up the 270 next to the machine for comparisons sake. But here are the bed plates side by side. You can see the difference in stud locations. GX390 on the left.


----------



## Rocktaco

Where did you end up sourcing the new motor form, it looks like it has been outfitted with all the required cold whether gear. Was it direct from Honda?


----------



## drmerdp

Ordered through a honda dealer. it is the engine for an HSS1332AATD.

The cost to purchase and out-fit a summer motor with winter components and proper lighting coil was extravagant. Plus the difference in crankshaft diameters would mean modifying the Stock pulleys to work. Or swap crankshafts...


----------



## Rocktaco

drmerdp said:


> Ordered through a honda dealer. it is the engine for an HSS1332AATD.
> 
> The cost to purchase and out-fit a summer motor with winter components and proper lighting coil was extravagant. Plus the difference in crankshaft diameters would mean modifying the Stock pulleys to work. Or swap crankshafts...


Thank you. Not sure if I missed it, but you used that motor drive pulley, and motor mount bracket for the same, correct? Were you able to use the same belts?


----------



## drmerdp

1332 drive pulley
1332 engine bed plate
928 belt stays (slight bend to accommodate larger auger pulley diameter)
928 belts

Pretty easy swap all things considered, it's nice how modular this machine is.


----------



## Marlow

Looking great it's going to be a monster!


----------



## drmerdp

*HSS UHMW chute liner*

Update: 

So it's all back together. I made an adjustment to the chute collar and added UHMW to the back of the chute. I changed the pitch of the collar slightly. 

I adjusted the distance at the top of the collar from 6" to 5.75". Stock is 5.25. This should take care of the little bit spray I was getting with the chute facing all the way to the right. 










The adhesive backed UHMW is a royal pain to shape to the chutes contour. It's nearly impossible to shape it to do the back and sides in one piece. So I just did the back with a 1" rise up the sides in one piece, that's where 90% of the benefit is anyway. I sealed the edges with clear rtv. Just going to have to see how it holds up. My main reason for the liner is to eliminate the need to paint the chute Every season. 

It's a bummer having to wait 8 months to try this thing out. Oh well. 


























For comparisons sake here are two pictures of the machine from a similar angle.

Gx390









Gx270


----------



## ThumperACC

Very nice work. Looks great!

I have your next mod for you. Cut some extra teeth in the collar at the base of the chute so the chute can go farther right and farther left. 

I bought an extra collar so I can do this on mine. Sometimes I need to throw a little more behind me than the stock setup will allow.

Thumper


----------



## drmerdp

Clever idea, that would be pretty useful.


----------



## RIT333

Awesome Vette with the knock-off wheels. What year ? What engine ?


----------



## drmerdp

Yeah, it's pristine. 1965 with a 327.


----------



## Rocktaco

Checking to see if you have had the opportunity to test the new HSS1328? Can't wait to hear how it's working!


----------



## drmerdp

I got 3inches of wet stuff Christmas Eve. I basically barreled threw it at full speed. Wasn’t enough to real load the engine up. The gx390 has a ton of balls. 

The EOD pile was small but completely saturated and dripping from the salt melting it. No complaints, just a 30 foot rooster tail. 

Wasn’t the best test, but I did noticed my one neighbor with an MTD clog a couple times. And another neighbor with a newer John Deere (simplicity) couldn’t carry as much speed but threw it really well.

Im waiting for a gambit of snow conditions to really assess its capabilities. A big dumping to a slushy mess. 

I plan on posting some videos this season, just need a good snowfall.


----------



## PaulD

Can I ask if you still have the GX270 and how much you'd want for it?


----------



## orangputeh

drmerdp said:


> I got 3inches of wet stuff Christmas Eve. I basically barreled threw it at full speed. Wasn’t enough to real load the engine up. The gx390 has a ton of balls.
> 
> The EOD pile was small but completely saturated and dripping from the salt melting it. No complaints, just a 30 foot rooster tail.
> 
> Wasn’t the best test, but I did noticed my one neighbor with an MTD clog a couple times. And another neighbor with a newer John Deere (simplicity) couldn’t carry as much speed but threw it really well.
> 
> Im waiting for a gambit of snow conditions to really assess its capabilities. A big dumping to a slushy mess.
> 
> I plan on posting some videos this season, just need a good snowfall.



great thread!! and really interesting too. looking forward to your video.


----------



## drmerdp

PaulD said:


> Can I ask if you still have the GX270 and how much you'd want for it?


I ended up selling it to member on this forum.




> great thread!! and really interesting too. looking forward to your video.


Thanks Man.


----------



## PaulD

Ugh. Too late. 

One other question. Could you post a link to the LED lights you added and did you need to use a rectifier for them? Thanks and great thread.


----------



## CalgaryPT

drmerdp said:


> I got 3inches of wet stuff Christmas Eve. I basically barreled threw it at full speed. Wasn’t enough to real load the engine up. The gx390 has a ton of balls.
> 
> The EOD pile was small but completely saturated and dripping from the salt melting it. No complaints, just a 30 foot rooster tail.
> 
> Wasn’t the best test, but I did noticed my one neighbor with an MTD clog a couple times. And another neighbor with a newer John Deere (simplicity) couldn’t carry as much speed but threw it really well.
> 
> Im waiting for a gambit of snow conditions to really assess its capabilities. A big dumping to a slushy mess.
> 
> I plan on posting some videos this season, just need a good snowfall.


We finally got a dump in Calgary yesterday (together with -40C w/ wind chill). A foot of snow on my street; drifts to 2 feet across from me I removed as well. Granted it is mostly powder though. I've been working on 26 properties with a HS520 and HSS724CTD. The past couple of hours I just finished cleaning up 2-4 foot EODs piles after City crews graded. It was mixed packed/loose. This was a big test for the 2016 724. No clogging. My chute was unsprayed. 30 to 40 foot roostertails. First time I drained my gas tank in one use on both machines.

It didn't bog down in the 4 foot piles, but I could see it was getting close and may have if I either fully loaded it or went too fast. Another HP would have been nice, but at my age and with a few health issues, the HSS724CTD is the perfect weight. It's heavy enough to dig in, but I can still pivot the machine's tracks easily. I'm sure it's a sweet spot for Honda and any manufacturer to balance power/performance/weight, etc.

The tracks made the EOD stuff easy and let me get around the side of a few houses on the grass so people could access their garbage and recycling bins. This was my first tracked machine, and I really like it. 

You've got better data than me--I only saw one other person out. His machine looked like a smaller Home Depot/Yard Machine thingy. To be fair I don't think it was doing a bad job, but he only does his own property and it looked a lot lighter than my Honda because he was older than me and swinging it around. It was wheeled, but I saw a few times where he manhandled it in such a away that it had to be a lot less than the 253+ lbs. of my Honda.

On a last note--the reflective tape I added on both machines was a big success. I am adding an LED light on the HS520 as soon as I get a few hours of shop time in the next week. Looking at designs that have it on when when pivoted via tilt switch or mechanical link to auger handle. But leaning towards leaving it on full time (even if angled upwards when auger not engaged or machine is not travelling). After a few close calls in the dark I think the light on all the time is a good safety feature. I'll post pics once I try it.


----------



## vmax29

Great thread and nice build. Seeing it was a matter of bolting together the right pieces I’m surprised Honda doesn’t offer a 1328 from the factory as an option.


----------



## drmerdp

*Hss1328aatd*

Fun little Update.

Its official.


----------



## jrom

Looks good!



drmerdp said:


> Fun little Update.
> 
> Its official.


----------



## [email protected]

drmerdp said:


> Fun little Update.
> 
> Its official.


Now that's just kewl!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Hi [email protected] Nice to see you're still around. 

Robs a great resource !


----------



## RedOctobyr

drmerdp, that is *awesome*! Great work! That looks like it may be around my idea of the ideal blower. It looks like it has the triggers for the tracks, for easier turning? So TONS of power, very nice clearing width, tracks and hydrostatic. That's fantastic. 

I hope you get a big storm, to really give it a workout!


----------



## drmerdp

Thanks guys. I’m hoping for a lot more snow. I’ve barely had a chance to break it in yet, just over an hour of snowblowing.

I really like the 28” GX390 combination, it’s perfect for me. It’s a great machine, and the power boost feels awesome. The 1332 drive pulley clearly added greater throwing distance too. 

I’m going to fiddle with the carb and bump up the jetting next.


----------



## drmerdp

*Armorskids, Bucket Realignment, Auger Height Adjustment*

Update.

So I felt like changing things up a bit. I like my Falline skid shoes, but the new Armor skids for Hondas are Very Impressive. Ive installed a few pairs for customers this year and they love them. Especially the guy who destroyed his bucket with the abutments he was blowing over. (Lots of metal work and Welding to fix that one)

Like I've said many times, my driveway is heaved and wavy. Poly skids, and 4 points of contact has done wonders for how my machine tracks. I'm a fan for having my cake and eating it to, so I what else to do but line my Armor skids with UHMW.



















Next I wanted to raise my auger height. From the factory the Augers are Very low to the ground, and have the tendancy to bite into my heaved sections of blacktop. This is carving away the blacktop and grinding material from the serrated augers, so I bumped the augers up to 5/8". Stock is around 3/16". This is done by adjusting the scraper blade down with a spacer under the augers. 

I figured if i was going to all this trouble I might as well do one more REALLY GOOD bucket alignment. I went around my garage with a straight edge and found the most level section of concrete I had. Loosened the auger housing bolts got the halves to float with no pressure and used a pair of equal spacers under the bucket for setting my auger height while still trying to keep everything as true as possible. I wanted to make sure that there is equal weight on both sides of the bucket as well. I basically lifted up lightly on one side of the bucket then the other and made adjustments until they "weighed" the same and locked it in.

5/8" spacers combined with a final 1/8" shave plate spacing got me my 5/8" auger to blacktop spacing. Yes this spacing will effect how well it can chew into the tough ice layer that forms under piles after a few thaw and freeze cycles. But I clean everything so thoroughly after a storm that I don't need to go back days or weeks later to chew that ice up. It was way more prudent to not chew up my driveway. I'll bite the $8000 paving bullet one day... 





























I also tweaked my UHMW lined rear skids. I used to have the lining go all the way around and sandwich between the bucket and skid, but I sometimes like to adjust the rear skids on the fly for doing my back yard and it was annoying to have to uncompress the UHMW over the course of 7 30 degree nut turns with a wrench to get it loose enough to slide up and down. Now the lining is bolted only to the bottom of the skid and a quick two turns of the wrench has the skid loose enough to adjust. 










Finished Product.... One thing worth noting. The armor skids are designed to clear the shave plate side bolt without needing spacers while allowing access to it. Unfortunately the extra material under the skid shoe combined with adjusting the shave plate down forced me to cut a significant amount of material from the shoe for proper clearance. It did not weaken the shoe, it nice that these shoes are built like a brick s**t house.  

A very nice member of the forum gave me a piece of UHMW to sister to my shave plate with all the holes pre drilled. I unfortunately forgot about it until I finished this project. But in the future Ill add it to the mix. just one more thing to keep things moving smoothly.


----------



## ThumperACC

Real nice work all around on this build. Kudos to you sir.

I wish I had time and budget to do some of these myself. The dual-articulating chute deflector is in my future, I have a need to dump right next to the machine at times. Throttling down to idle helps but that deflector will really help. 
I'd love to do the GX390 changeover but that is prohibitively expensive. :sad2:

Again, real nice work.
ThumperACC


----------



## bigtim1985

Awesome build! I'm in North Jersey too, and just picked up a HSS928AT. I'm dying for a big snow storm!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

nice work bruva


----------



## drmerdp

*Rejetting the carb*

Thanks fellas. 

Forgot to bring up rejetting.

I also rejetted the gx390. It’s all the rage night now lol. But for good reason, these engines, are definitely running on the leaner end of things. 

So the stock gx390 jet in a HSS1332 is on record for being approximately .039”. I bought from OMB warehouse .041 and .042 jets.

I went straight to the .042 jet on my nearly new GX390. The most recent Honda I serviced for a customer was an HS1332 with well over a hundred hours on it and man was this thing was running lean! I kept up sizing the jet .001 and it didn’t really level out and run smooth until hitting .043. 

So my HSS1328, has 3 operating hours on it, and the .042 has made a significant improvement. 

Cold starting the engine at 20 degrees today, it can be pulled off choke in under 10 seconds without hunting. 

Warm restarts are instant and can be done with the throttle down to idle with out choke.

But Jumping from idle to full throttle the engine stumbles a bit. 

At .042 and only 3 operating hours, my machine is running slightly rich. .041 would have been the perfect size for my engine at this stage. But not before long .041 would be on the lean side too. 

I’m going to stick with a .042 jet until I feel operating conditions lend themselves to bumping up to .043. 

This likely works the same with Gx200s and gx270s. If you are wondering how much jet you need. Just start with one slightly larger and go up as needed.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK

I have a 624 thats been running pig rich for 2 seasons now. When I got it, the muffler was glowing red while running and sparks would come out the exhaust. I drilled out the low speed jet way oversize with a random drill I had laying around. It starts with a slow pull in double digit negatives, idles immediately without choke, and will run with a load immediately.

It does pop and bang a bit at idle when its near or above freezing, but when its cold it runs terrific. It appears to run about right under high loads when its very cold outside, so with 20 years of use, these things sure need a ton more fuel. I didn't really notice any difference to the fuel consumption. And hot restarts are immediate at any throttle, choke on or off. Even running out of fuel, it fires right up when topped off. I wouldn't recommend running a shiny new one super rich, but it made my cheapie banger start and run like a Honda mower in the summer. If I had to guess, my machine is running ~15#'s richer, but the mod was rather unscientific. Oil dilution does not appear to be an issue, so personally I wouldn't be very worried about jetting a new machine up a few numbers. Most things are on the edge of lean out of the box.

It's about +10ºF in this video, wasnt run in a few days.


----------



## ThumperACC

drmerdp said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> So my HSS1328, has 3 operating hours on it, and the .042 has made a significant improvement.
> 
> Cold starting the engine at 20 degrees today, it can be pulled off choke in under 10 seconds without hunting.
> 
> Warm restarts are instant and can be done with the throttle down to idle with out choke.
> 
> But Jumping from idle to full throttle the engine stumbles a bit.
> 
> At .042 and only 3 operating hours, my machine is running slightly rich. .041 would have been the perfect size for my engine at this stage. But not before long .041 would be on the lean side too.
> 
> I’m going to stick with a .042 jet until I feel operating conditions lend themselves to bumping up to .043.


Hi,

I've seen you allude (a couple of times now) to the fact that newer engines(fewer hours) need less (smaller orifice) jet, while older ones(more hours) will need more. Not sure I understand this, could you explain why this is?

Thanks,
Thumper


----------



## RedOctobyr

I was wondering about this as well. 

The only explanation I could come up with is that as fuel degrades in the carb, that will start to close down the orifice in the jet, making the engine run leaner, and forcing you to clean the carb. Just the normal process that all engines face if you let untreated gas go bad in their carbs. 

So if you started just a hair on the rich side, you'd have a bit of buffer against this. 

But if it's something else, I'm curious to learn.


----------



## superbuick

What was the part number for the direct fit GX390? I may undertake a similar project


----------



## drmerdp

RedOctobyr said:


> I was wondering about this as well.
> 
> The only explanation I could come up with is that as fuel degrades in the carb, that will start to close down the orifice in the jet, making the engine run leaner, and forcing you to clean the carb. Just the normal process that all engines face if you let untreated gas go bad in their carbs.
> 
> So if you started just a hair on the rich side, you'd have a bit of buffer against this.
> 
> But if it's something else, I'm curious to learn.


Internal combustion engines are first and foremost air pumps. Everything hinges on the ability for the machine to efficiently suck in air, compress it, and expel it. 

The rings on the piston and the bore of the cyclinder they ride in is the variable. When brand new, there is leakage occurring around these components. The cross hatching on the cylinder bore acts as a file that wears away a small portion of the piston rings. This process wears the rings into perfect fitment, mating the rings to the cylinder. Being broken in simply means the peaks of the cylinders cross hatching has worn to a smoother sealing surface, and the rings have worn to exactly the right flatness to seal against the cylinder. 

Imagine your drinking from a straw with a tiny crack in it. Then grabbing a new straw with no leakage. From brand new to having X amount of hours, the compression is increasing. I don’t remember gx390 compressions specs, but imagine it being 140 brand new and then having 145, 150... This is a measurement of the amount of air being sucked in, then compressed. More air needs more fuel to maintain Stoichiometric air fuel ratios. 

There’s a component to the amount of internal friction that’s greater during break in to. More friction, more parasitic loss, more heat, less efficiency.



> What was the part number for the direct fit GX390? I may undertake a similar project


Cool, go for it. I have no idea what the part number is. My Honda dealer has a special catalog with Honda replacement engine info, and part numbers.


----------



## YSHSfan

superbuick said:


> What was the part number for the direct fit GX390? I may undertake a similar project


They are only sold at Honda Dealers, not anywhere else.
All you have to do is ask about a replacement engine for a Honda HSS1332ATD. It will come complete with 12V starter and will be winter ready (all shields included).
:blowerhug:


----------



## drmerdp

*Winter storm Riley, 6-7 engine hour update.*

Winter storm Riley put down ~12” of really heavy snow by me. Perfect conditions for the 1328! I’ve been waiting a year for this. It’s melting fast though.

I put 3-4 hard hours on the machine. It’s a beast, and it’s continuing to wake up the more I use it. I might bump up to the #110 .0433 before putting the machine away for the year. 

The snow was icy and wet, just plain heavy. Throwing distance and throughput was great, I’m very happy with its power and performance. I would have been out there a lot longer with gx270.

My impeller kit, has saved my impeller housing. I cleaned up a lot of plowed snow at the curb for me and my neighbors. The pebbles that have been a thorn in my side are of no concern any longer. 

The armor skids have more float then I would like though. I don’t want to give up on them quite yet, so I plan to narrow the skids a bit and see how it does next storm. When ever that happens.

Now the snowblower porn...


----------



## drmerdp

ThumperACC said:


> Very nice work. Looks great!
> 
> I have your next mod for you. Cut some extra teeth in the collar at the base of the chute so the chute can go farther right and farther left.
> 
> I bought an extra collar so I can do this on mine. Sometimes I need to throw a little more behind me than the stock setup will allow.
> 
> Thumper


Props @ThumperACC, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/137913-hss928-chute-rotation-mod.html


----------



## ThumperACC

Question: I watched a few of your short videos (that thing is a beast by the way) and I noticed that the dual-articulated chute deflector seems to move much faster than the original. Do you find this to be the case, and if so, is it difficult to manage? Or do you not need to precisely adjust your discharge angle?

Thanks,
Thumper


----------



## drmerdp

ThumperACC said:


> Question: I watched a few of your short videos (that thing is a beast by the way) and I noticed that the dual-articulated chute deflector seems to move much faster than the original. Do you find this to be the case, and if so, is it difficult to manage? Or do you not need to precisely adjust your discharge angle?
> 
> Thanks,
> Thumper


I can’t remember if the single deflector moved any slower, but it’s possible with the dual setup the pivot point makes for quicker movements.

The speed is great, and the added precision is fantastic. I am constantly targeting and adjusting as I blow snow around my property. With the dual setup, the snow goes Exactly where you want it.


----------



## ThumperACC

drmerdp said:


> I can’t remember if the single deflector moved any slower, but it’s possible with the dual setup the pivot point makes for quicker movements.
> 
> The speed is great, and the added precision is fantastic. I am constantly targeting and adjusting as I blow snow around my property. With the dual setup, the snow goes Exactly where you want it.


Thanks good to know. I'd hate to spend the money and time to do the conversion only to find that the deflector is now uncontrollable. That's next on my list.


----------



## drmerdp

So I’m gearing up for the next nor-Easter. Winter storm Quinn. Last weeks storm consisted of rain turning to snow and created a base layer of super hard compacted and frozen snow.

Any skid shoe would ride up on that kind of snowcrete but the armor skids floated way more then I would have anticipated. I do really like the armor skids, but want a little less float. 

Sooo. After an hour at the band saw... I took off a 1/4” from each shoe. Gotta see how it works out tomorrow.


----------



## ThumperACC

drmerdp said:


> Sooo. After an hour at the band saw... I took off a 1/4” from each shoe. Gotta see how it works out tomorrow.


Nice cuts.

My back aches just thinking about 1/2 at the band saw. Mine is a horzontal saw that you can stand-up, and the 'table' is kinda low. 

Thumper


----------



## Freddy Ford

drmerdp said:


> So I’m gearing up for the next nor-Easter. Winter storm Quinn. Last weeks storm consisted of rain turning to snow and created a base layer of super hard compacted and frozen snow.
> 
> Any skid shoe would ride up on that kind of snowcrete but the armor skids floated way more then I would have anticipated. I do really like the armor skids, but want a little less float.
> 
> Sooo. After an hour at the band saw... I took off a 1/4” from each shoe. Gotta see how it works out tomorrow.


Can you still put the bucket height in "digging mode" with the Armor Skids? That would help I would think unless you have the bucket scraping low to the ground. It may not be possible to tilt the bucket down in digging mode with the long profile of the skids. I remember that it was impossible to put my Ariens in service mode with the Armor Skids. It would tilt forward easy-peasy with the stock skids, but wouldn't budge with the Armor Skids.


----------



## ThumperACC

Freddy Ford said:


> I remember that it was impossible to put my Ariens in service mode with the Armor Skids. It would tilt forward easy-peasy with the stock skids, but wouldn't budge with the Armor Skids.


FWIW, the HSS Honda service manual states you should not put the machine in its nose (the Ariens service position) as it could cause issues with the Hydrostatic transmission.

Thumper


----------



## drmerdp

> Nice cuts.
> 
> My back aches just thinking about 1/2 at the band saw. Mine is a horzontal saw that you can stand-up, and the 'table' is kinda low.
> 
> Thumper


Thanks, it took way longer then I anticipated. 



Freddy Ford said:


> Can you still put the bucket height in "digging mode" with the Armor Skids? That would help I would think unless you have the bucket scraping low to the ground. It may not be possible to tilt the bucket down in digging mode with the long profile of the skids. I remember that it was impossible to put my Ariens in service mode with the Armor Skids. It would tilt forward easy-peasy with the stock skids, but wouldn't budge with the Armor Skids.


Digging mode is far less effective with the armorskids. It does effectively place more weight on the bucket, but will not dive and chew. 

I actually want to re-profile the armor skids to allow the auger to pitch into a better digging angle. Essentially allow the augers to drop closer to the pavement when in digging mode. 

Gotta see how Armorskid 2.0 does tomorrow.


----------



## northeast

Where are you located?


----------



## Freddy Ford

ThumperACC said:


> FWIW, the HSS Honda service manual states you should not put the machine in its nose (the Ariens service position) as it could cause issues with the Hydrostatic transmission.
> 
> Thumper


I'm well aware of that! I may not be the smartest person, but even I figured the service mode was not for the Honda by design. Good that you bring it up in case others are unaware, as it is a popular service mode for most brands.


----------



## drmerdp

northeast said:


> Where are you located?


Sparta, roughly 1300ft.


----------



## ThumperACC

Freddy Ford said:


> I'm well aware of that! I may not be the smartest person, but even I figured the service mode was not for the Honda by design. Good that you bring it up in case others are unaware, as it is a popular service mode for most brands.


I brought it up because I (having used Ariens for 35 years) put my HSS928 in the 'service position' to look inside as I bought mine lightly used from a dealer and wanted to go over everything. It got a little exciting when it ran away from me on the auger.:grin: But I persevered, holding down the auger clutch to get it on its nose.

A week later, imagine my dismay, when I got my service manual and read that I should not have done this. I went through the full purging procedure after that just in case.

So, yes that was sort of a PSA for anyone who might not know including yourself if you did not.

Thumper


----------



## drmerdp

So not exactly an apples to apples comparison but very close. These past two nor’easters have been big snow falls, very heavy, and accumulated with a similar compacted slush base.

The narrowed armor skids perform BETTER. Im very pleased. 

The snow this time around was even more deep and wet then last weeks, the GX390 has really come alive over these last 5-6 hours of hard use.

Heavily loaded, lugging 3400rpms... outstanding throughput and distance.


----------



## aa335

Has anyone bought the HSS1332ATD and fitted the bucket and auger from HSS928ATD? I haven't priced out the parts, but this may be an alternative to getting the goodies of the HSS1332ATD that isn't available on US HSS928ATD models.

Why is Honda of America crippling the US models??? Why can't we get the auger protection system and the hour meter on the HSS928ATD? I get that the Honda snowblower are already expensive, but if one commits to buying a Honda, a hundred or two hundred more dollars isn't going to sting that much more.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> Has anyone bought the HSS1332ATD and fitted the bucket and auger from HSS928ATD? I haven't priced out the parts, but this may be an alternative to getting the goodies of the HSS1332ATD that isn't available on US HSS928ATD models.
> 
> Why is Honda of America crippling the US models??? Why can't we get the auger protection system and the hour meter on the HSS928ATD? I get that the Honda snowblower are already expensive, but if one commits to buying a Honda, a hundred or two hundred more dollars isn't going to sting that much more.


If those features and not the engine size are most important to you, it's probably cheaper for you to just scoot across into Canada and purchase a HSS928ACTD.
https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/28-inch-track-drive-es
I'm personally glad I purchased the HSS1332ATD. Besides the additional power and features, the wider auger width really speeds up clearing for me. It's roughly twice as fast as my old HS80 on moderate snowfalls, and 3-4 times faster when the snow depth gets up towards a couple of feet.


----------



## ST1100A

aa335 said:


> Has anyone bought the HSS1332ATD and fitted the bucket and auger from HSS928ATD? I haven't priced out the parts, but this may be an alternative to getting the goodies of the HSS1332ATD that isn't available on US HSS928ATD models.
> 
> Why is Honda of America crippling the US models??? Why can't we get the auger protection system and the hour meter on the HSS928ATD? I get that the Honda snowblower are already expensive, but if one commits to buying a Honda, a hundred or two hundred more dollars isn't going to sting that much more.


They did that so they wouldn't over price them for the Big Box Store sales, they don't want to loose their sales, they already screwed over their private authorized dealerships enough by selling their full line to the Big Box Stores, taking everything special away from the private dealerships.


----------



## Johnny G1

Honda dealer in Kamloops bc, HSS928ACTD, $4400.00 and has all the goodies, no brokin shear pins so far. Good machine but just needs jet upgrade, I think, have a 92 ready to put in but only got 9.5 hrs on it yet. price out the door with TAX $4926.


----------



## aa335

ST1100A said:


> They did that so they wouldn't over price them for the Big Box Store sales, they don't want to loose their sales, they already screwed over their private authorized dealerships enough by selling their full line to the Big Box Stores, taking everything special away from the private dealerships.


I get what you're saying. But does the big box stores put price pressure on Honda or something? I hope not, there's $800 Honda lawnmower sold at the big box stores. On other hand, is the Canadian market insensitive to price that's OK to equip HSS928 with the same features as the HSS1332?

Anyways, if Honda of America thinks that there is a reason for a HSS928 with on board battery and electric start, why stop there and not offer the rest of the features? 

I know I could go across the border to buy the Canadian models. I don't live that close to the border and I don't have the means to transport the snowblower back.

Don't mean to rant, but if Honda doesn't think they will sell premium HSS928 models in the US, at least allow special order option for those that are seeking it. Put your order in once a year before production, make your deposit, and wait for it to be built. It' not like a $3000 snowblower is an impulse buy. You either want it or you don't.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> But does the big box stores put price pressure on Honda or something?


I can't imagine that would be the case. It's entirely up to each country's Honda Power Equipment company to determine what models, features, etc. to market to all dealers. Originally, the big box stores did not carry the ATD models, but now they do...


aa335 said:


> Anyways, if Honda of America thinks that there is a reason for a HSS928 with on board battery and electric start, why stop there and not offer the rest of the features?


Good question. I would think it would make their most popular size blower's upscale model even more attractive.


aa335 said:


> I know I could go across the border to buy the Canadian models. I don't live that close to the border and I don't have the means to transport the snowblower back.


I'm not all that close to the border, either. I have driven from Portland, Maine to Niagara Falls, Canada (almost 1200 miles round trip) with a hitch-mounted carrier to get a Canada-only motorcycle, though. Well worth the trip. I'd have done it for a blower if I couldn't get the model I wanted here. (Might have ended up with a Yamaha, though!)


aa335 said:


> Don't mean to rant, but if Honda doesn't think they will sell premium HSS928 models in the US, at least allow special order option for those that are seeking it. Put your order in once a year before production, make your deposit, and wait for it to be built. It' not like a $3000 snowblower is an impulse buy. You either want it or you don't.


Great idea! Tell Honda here: https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/contact-us


----------



## ST1100A

aa335,
Yes Big Box can put a little pressure on Honda, and Honda will cave in to them because they are Honda's biggest customers now, that is why Honda released their full line of products to them instead of keeping some products for "Dealership Only".
I'm sure in the near future Honda will release a product like you mentioned with the 928 with all the extra goodies on it. They wait to see how things sell and look at customer input.
Tabora answered a lot of your questions very well.
Honda has a bigger market for snowblowers in Canada because of the weather there and they do not have EPA and many other safety restrictions like they do here in the USA, plus Canada does not have the "Sue Happy Lawyers" like we have here in the USA.


----------



## drmerdp

Is HSYSfan still around? He was gearing up to do a 928 bucket swap on a HSS1332. Not sure if he ever pulled the trigger.


----------



## aa335

ST1100A said:


> aa335,
> Tabora answered a lot of your questions very well.


Agreed. Tabora has been quite helpful. Thank you very much.

I do like the HSS1332ATD. The price premium between the 928 and 1332 is quite justified. However, the 928 is much easier to easier to store and easier to get in and out of the garage with parked cars. I don't ever store my OPE outside so that isn't an option.
@tabora I like your 1332 with the bucket extension and the drift cutter mounted light bar. That's a whole lot of light.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> @*tabora* I like your 1332 with the bucket extension and the drift cutter mounted light bar. That's a whole lot of light.


Yup...


----------



## tabora

drmerdp said:


> Is HSYSfan still around? He was gearing up to do a 928 bucket swap on a HSS1332. Not sure if he ever pulled the trigger.


I haven't seen any posts from @YSHSfan since 12-06-2019...


----------



## ST1100A

I agree with a smaller sized machine being easier to store and maneuver around with, and the need for extra power from the power plant.
But you have to take into consideration the frame, chassis, drive train, bearings, handle bars, and everything else if it will handle the weight, extra power and vibrations of a larger more powerful engine, and if they can handle it, just for how long?
A lot of people on here like to modify their equipment for more power, but only time will tell as to how long they hold up with the modifications over the factory builds.
I would hate to see someone's machine that they spent all the money and time modifying it and within a couple of years the machine breaks apart because it was not built to handle that bigger more powerful motor that put excess strain on everything.
You think everything now is being made lighter weight and thinner cheaper metals and other materials to keep costs down and make operation easier, how long are they going to last in the working world by being modified for extra power to try and get the job done quicker. If you break the chassis or blow the drive train from the added stress, you wont get the job done at all, then hopefully you have a back-up unit available to finish the job.
A lot of questions to wonder about and only time will tell. Unfortunately so far this winter has been quite mild for most of us, so a lot of people really did not get that much time on their modified machines to put them to the test. At the most, they got a short season so far with the weather being relatively mild for a lot of us.


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> Yup...


If those LEDs could put out as much heat as the old halogens, you could melt the snow with that much light. 

How about a pair of sunglasses to go along with those lights.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Is HSYSfan still around? He was gearing up to do a 928 bucket swap on a HSS1332. Not sure if he ever pulled the trigger.





tabora said:


> I haven't seen any posts from @YSHSfan since 12-06-2019...


Hello,
I’m still around and I haven’t finished the conversion yet. 
Maybe this year in the off season will be finishing it, I’ll update the corresponding thread as progress is made


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> How about a pair of sunglasses to go along with those lights.


You didn't notice them???


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> You didn't notice them???


Notice what? You mean that snowblower behind that 10,000 lumens light bar? I think my retina is getting a burn in.

If you're trying to light up a stadium, good job!


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> Notice what? You mean that snowblower behind that 10,000 lumens light bar? I think my retina is getting a burn in.
> 
> If you're trying to light up a stadium, good job!


Now you're just messing with me...


----------



## aa335

YSHSfan said:


> Hello,
> I’m still around and I haven’t finished the conversion yet.
> Maybe this year in the off season will be finishing it, I’ll update the corresponding thread as progress is made


I'll be looking forward to your updates.


----------



## aa335

ST1100A said:


> I agree with a smaller sized machine being easier to store and maneuver around with, and the need for extra power from the power plant.
> But you have to take into consideration the frame, chassis, drive train, bearings, handle bars, and everything else if it will handle the weight, extra power and vibrations of a larger more powerful engine, and if they can handle it, just for how long?
> A lot of people on here like to modify their equipment for more power, but only time will tell as to how long they hold up with the modifications over the factory builds.
> I would hate to see someone's machine that they spent all the money and time modifying it and within a couple of years the machine breaks apart because it was not built to handle that bigger more powerful motor that put excess strain on everything.
> You think everything now is being made lighter weight and thinner cheaper metals and other materials to keep costs down and make operation easier, how long are they going to last in the working world by being modified for extra power to try and get the job done quicker. If you break the chassis or blow the drive train from the added stress, you wont get the job done at all, then hopefully you have a back-up unit available to finish the job.
> A lot of questions to wonder about and only time will tell. Unfortunately so far this winter has been quite mild for most of us, so a lot of people really did not get that much time on their modified machines to put them to the test. At the most, they got a short season so far with the weather being relatively mild for a lot of us.


In this case, the Honda chassis is the same for all 3 models with the exception of mounting locations for engine bed, it is safe to assume that putting GX390 on a 28" won't be an issue. The hydrostatic drive is the same, tractor wheels are the same, the impeller is the same. What's different are the auger housing dimension and the auger width. The housing is the same quality.


----------



## ST1100A

aa335 said:


> In this case, the Honda chassis is the same for all 3 models with the exception of mounting locations for engine bed, it is safe to assume that putting GX390 on a 28" won't be an issue. The hydrostatic drive is the same, tractor wheels are the same, the impeller is the same. What's different are the auger housing dimension and the auger width. The housing is the same quality.


If they are all the same parts and were designed for the power of the GX390 in the Honda's case, then it should be ok hopefully. You would think the frame for the 724 is a little bit smaller than the chassis for the 1332, and I know the 1336 is a totally different animal.
Now with a lot of other manufacturer's, it might not be the same story, and that is where you are going to run into problems.
A lot of people with other manufactured equipment are also modifying with bigger engines and lots of other modifications to make them fit and work, so they shouldn't be surprised if they run into a problem.


----------



## aa335

A big benefit of modifying is that you sooner or later discover the next weakest link. Then it's time to decide to continue or to quit. It's only money and time.


----------



## tabora

aa335 said:


> In this case, the Honda chassis is the same for all 3 models...the impeller is the same...


 Actually, I believe the HSS724 has a smaller impeller:
HSS724 = 72440-V45-A00
HSS928/1332 = 72440-V45-A20


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> Actually, I believe the HSS724 has a smaller impeller:
> HSS724 = 72440-V45-A00
> HSS928/1332 = 72440-V45-A20


Thanks for clearing that up. I did check a few days ago and found that the 724 impeller is the smaller, the 928 and 1332 has the same larger impeller.

So it's safe to say that the 724 impeller is the limiting factor when mated to a GX390 engine. I wonder if the bucket housing throat opening to the chute is smaller as well.


----------

